# Topeak F11 for F22 saddle bracket



## DrSquirrel (17 Oct 2010)

Ordered the wrong brackets and opened them so cannot be returned - I have F11 bracket for saddlebag which is meant for wider seat rails whereas I need F22 for narrower "racing style" saddle rails.

Want to give this a try before stumping up for another 2 brackets.

I will offer up my 2 F11s for a single F22 if there is only one offer of a F22 about.


----------



## DrSquirrel (28 Oct 2010)

I've bought some F22s now so no longer needed. (I have a spare F11 going available now).


----------

